# what year did mk1's start to come out, and mk2 and 3?



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

what year did mk1's start to come out, and mk2 and 3?


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

um not sure but MKII stopped in 1992 I think and the MKIII rant until 99 and the MKIV came out as a 99.5 model


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: what year did mk1's start to come out, and mk2 and 3? (dpak4eva)*

the very first MK1s began rolling in europe as early as 1975. There may have even been some 74s but I doubt it. I had a 77. Awesome lil car. MK2s appeared on the scene around 1984.


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: what year did mk1's start to come out, and mk2 and 3? (ducatipaso)*

For Americans, Mk1s started with the 75 model. Mk2s 85, Mk3s 93 and Mk4s 99.5.
For the Europeans the release was usually a year or two ahead of us.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: what year did mk1's start to come out, and mk2 and 3? (dpak4eva)*

For US cars:
a1: 1975-1984 Rabbit, 1980-1984 Jetta, Scirocco, Cabriolet
a2: 1985-1992 Golf and Jetta, Corrado
a3: 1993-1999 Golf and Jetta, Cabrio
a4: 1999 New Golf and New Jetta, 2000-current Golf and Jetta, New Beetle, Audi TT


----------



## Mr Ginzo (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: what year did mk1's start to come out, and mk2 and 3? (tjl)*

when do 5th gens start?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: what year did mk1's start to come out, and mk2 and 3? (Mr_Ginzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr_Ginzo* »_when do 5th gens start?

Whenever they get here...


----------

